# Lamarzocco brew pressure



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I've noticed that the brew pressure gauge on my lamarzocco fb80 is rising to 12-14 after each shot is pulled before returning back to 6.

The operating pressure when pulling a shot is 9, which is correct, but I hadn't noticed it rising after each shot is pulled, can anyone confirm if this is normal?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sounds normal to me....expansion of water when heated


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Brew pressure gauge is for measuring brew pressure, forget what it does when not brewing


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

excellent thanks guys, was just a bit worried as I don't ever remember seeing it rise past 9.


----------

